# "New" Pop Up Camper



## icepounder (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't been on much the last month or so. I got a "new" used pop up camper. It's a Rockwood Freedom and it needs some work but not so much to discourage me. So far it's been mostly elbow grease and some parts. When I get a chance I'll try to post a few pictures.

On a side note I'd like to give everyone a heads up on different RV parts stores. 
So far CampingWorld.com has been good on prices and shipping time. 
etrailer.com was good on prices and shipping was good.
trailer parts superstore was reasonable and shipping was fast.

The only negative experience I've really had was with an outfit called AdventureRV.net . I can't stress *stay away* enough. I ordered a converter from them and they sent the wrong color. I ordered as per manufacturer part # with color code. They stated I could return it at my expense insured, they don't have the right color and there would be a 20% restocking fee. So I would be out original shipping, shipping back and a restocking fee .. like over 50 %.
I took them to the BBB and so far I've completely proved I'm in the right. I had e-mails, a manufacturer e-mail stating I used the correct code and they still try to insist I'm in the wrong. These con men called me at home which I thought was to try and correct it but they called me petty, a liar and said the BBB can't touch them. This outfit is pathetic. Just a heads up.

AdventureRV.net [-X


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2014)

sorry to hear about your experience with them.

But lets see some pictures of this camper!


----------



## Keystone (Sep 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365538#p365538 said:


> Jim » 31 minutes ago[/url]"]sorry to hear about your experience with them.
> 
> But lets see some pictures of this camper!


Yeah, what Jim said.

ostpics:


----------



## icepounder (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry guys I wasn't thinking. I don't have a lot of pics as I've been working on it more than taking photo's. Here's what I have.

This is the hitch cable I rigged and used to get it home .. it was mangled.








This is after I soldered in all new cables and to a flat 4 connector.








This is the camper in the street.








This is after scrubbing the right side the first time.







The camper had a leak which they thought was the roof. I found the A/C unit was loose and that's where it leaked. Now for scrubbing the tent material inside and out. 
The converter was shot and that's the electrical issues. I have to install a new one.
I want to weld a plate on the tongue and install dual 27 series batteries and dual LP tanks. Right now it's one battery and one tank.
Too many plans and too little time. My 10 yo daughter has been bugging me since we got it "when are we going camping" ?


----------



## KMixson (Sep 5, 2014)

When are we going camping? Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365549#p365549 said:


> KMixson » Fri Sep 05, 2014 7:47 pm[/url]"]When are we going camping? Sorry, I couldn't resist.




x2 :lol: 

Enjoy the camper. Recently purchased a Class C and know the feeling about going thru it to get it up to "standards". I'm learning a lot but been lucky and have just needed some new connectors and wire ties to clean things up, and some silicone lube. LOL


----------



## Keystone (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice looking little Pop-up.


----------



## bearwhiz (Sep 5, 2014)

I've spent many a nights in pop ups. I've had 2. The first one was a basic with 2 beds and a tbale in the middle and the next one had it all excep the pot. Loved them both and had good times.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice looking pop-up!!! Have always had a tent but camped in a friends pop-up once. The pop-up was a big upgrade!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2014)

In 1971 we took a month long family vacation across the country. We had a new station wagon and an older sears pop-up camper. We had a great time.


----------



## icepounder (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks guys I'm looking forward to getting out with the family soon. I would have been out two weeks ago except for AdventureRV.net . [-X 

Here's an update on that. I guess the con men were right. The BBB sent me an e-mail stating they will further pursue the matter via an arbitrator at a cost to me of $250.00. 
I replied why would I pay $250.00 to recoup roughly $103.00 and especially after I PROVED they are frauds ? I had e-mails all the way through and after the transaction. 

So I was holding off installing the new black converter to get the new brown. Well I'll be installing the black to get it on the road for my daughter.

Here's some of the replies back and forth between AdvenureRV.net and myself with the BBB of Greater East Tennessee :

My original complaint :
They advertised and sold the wrong color item WF-8725-P.When contacted they want me to pay for shipping for their mistake. I want a full refund.
I researched the item before I ordered so there would be no mistake. The item ordered was WF-8725-P which should be brown in color. I received black.
When trying to call it states go to chat online. I filed a ticket which took an hour and when the chat person couldn't help he said I'm ending this chat. The ticket was cancelled 10 minutes later. Via e-mail they stated I could return it at my cost. When I explained as per manufacturer WF-8725-P is brown and WF-8725-PB is black and you sent the wrong item I'm not paying for your mistake.
I tried to work with them but they are by far the shadiest company I've dealt with. 

AdventureRV.nets reply :
The item number you ordered clearly has a picture of a black cover. We also have listed one with a brown cover as depicted in the photo of that listing as well which was 9 cents more. I am sorry but you apparently decided to purchase the one with the black cover to save 9 cents. We are not shady as you describe in your complaint. You had a choice between 2 and chose the less expensive one.

My reply : ( I might add with e-mail proof from them and the manufacturer)
To begin with you only had 1 listing. It had the correct number for the brown unit WF-8725-P. It showed brown at the time. In your e-mail response to me you stated you only have black units so how could you have even had brown available and listed ? I can provide the e-mail !!
Again I have the correspondence with the manufacturer stating you posted the wrong #'s .. completely your fault and you still try to pass it off as the customers mistake. 
You've already ruined my families get away due to your lack of knowledge and again I'll repeat others should stay away.

I replied again with more proof :
Here is your EXACT e-mail reply :
"Our customer support team personnel has replied to your support request #404626 

I'm sorry the P does not mean that it is brown. That is just the manufacturer's part# and it can be black or brown. The black is what we have in stock. You can return it. Would you like a RMA#."
Again so how did I choose to save 9 cents by not ordering brown ?? 
Because I didn't and you are SHADY.
I also provided the BBB with the e-mail from the manufacturer proving the color code.
It should now be clear to everyone how you operate. 
With the overwhelming proof I expect the BBB will now be able to give you a score you deserve .. which isn't an A.

All they had to do is admit they made a mistake. They could have shown they were an upstanding outfit. Apparently not. 

Here's a little experiment if you guys want to try it .. it should take 2 minutes. I ordered the WFCO converter WF-8725-P .. which is brown. Do a search of the WF-8725-P and the WF-8725-PB. See which is brown and which is black.

Again I would stay away from these guys.

Here's just 2 links for WF-8725-P .. brown.
https://www.dyersonline.com/wfco-25-amp-distribution-panel-brown.html
https://www.rvupgradestore.com/WFCO-Power-Center-25-Amp-p/55-4720.htm

Here's just 2 links for WF-8725-PB .. black.
https://www.amazon.com/WFCO-WF-8725-PB-Black-Power-Center/dp/B004LF4RAE
https://www.americanrvcompany.com/WFCO-Electrical-RV-Power-Centers


----------



## Keystone (Sep 6, 2014)

Did you by any chance use a credit card to pay for this? If you did I would call and explain the situation to them. Provide them with all of the e-mails ect. They can reverse the charges....


----------



## KMixson (Sep 6, 2014)

I feel your pain. I purchased a Dell Laptop back in 2003 and my USB ports went dead in less than a month. I was given the run around. They refused to fix it. They couldn't fix it over the phone. I was on the phone with tech support for hours and they could not get a grasp on how to fix it. They did not know what they were doing. They wanted me to pay all cost associated for sending it back to them and them repairing it and sending it back to me. They refused to replace it with a different one. I will never buy another Dell product because of my experience with them. Since I buy a lot of computer parts and systems for myself and my family and friends they really lost a lot in the long run with me on that deal. These companies really need to think of the big picture before throwing to customer under the bus.


----------



## icepounder (Sep 6, 2014)

Keystone at this point I'm just frustrated and want to get it on the road for my daughter .. it's now been over 2 weeks. So I'll be installing what I have .. the black converter I didn't order. 

KMixson I agree 100 %. Since then I also needed a few more things that were not necessary to hit the road. Guess who I went to ? Camping World. I needed a new awning and they had a reasonable price, had shipped the first order promptly and as described. 

I'm sorry if my last post went on but I wanted to give all a heads up of how AdventureRV operates. Hopefully this post will prevent anyone else from ending up in this situation. :wink:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365628#p365628 said:


> Keystone » Sat Sep 06, 2014 5:06 pm[/url]"]Did you by any chance use a credit card to pay for this? If you did I would call and explain the situation to them. Provide them with all of the e-mails ect. They can reverse the charges....


+1


----------



## longshot (Sep 7, 2014)

In 1972 my Aunt and Uncle took me and my cousin on a trip from Des Moines Iowa to the Oregon coast in a brand new Ford Mustang pulling a pop up. We went to the black hills Mt. Rushmore and Yellowstone. Probably the greatest trip of my life.


----------

